# Some new tools, Not for sale!!!



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

I've wanted some hollowing tools for a long time and I've tried making some from Drill rod and W-1 and O-1 but always screwed up tempering, SOOOO I used a friends press, bent some Stainless, milled some pockets and put in some of my 11mm inserts, I have to make some handles for them and give them a try in the morning, the one on top has an inch and a half offset and the bottom one has a three quarter inch offset, also made a tool with a big round insert, but I'm not that happy with it, I have to put a sharper edge on it, it cuts, but requires too much pressure, so I'll take the box of inserts to a friend and use his end-mill sharpening grinder and put a sharper edge on them, I may do more of the hollowing tools if they work, 
the large round carbide is just a bit over 5/8 but way too expensive.
Sorry for the crappy pictures but I'm so excited, finally I get to play with stuff.


----------



## arkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Planning to do anything in the way of a torque arrester arm on the offset tools?


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

arkie said:


> Planning to do anything in the way of a torque arrester arm on the offset tools?



I'd been considering a broached arm, but since the tools are on square stock, I'm not sure how much torque will be transmitted, that's why I want to get some handles on them in the morning, I hate broaching, I've got a pretty whacked out shoulder, and going through Physical Torture now trying to keep away from scalpels, mostly all I'll be doing is stuff like Christmas tree ornaments and I think I can get by with out the arm, I guess I'll know by tomorrow night LOL


----------



## arkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Be careful.  The straigght tool should be fine.  The offset forms a moment arm with pretty good leverage on the others.  I think you'll want something to absorb that torque besides an already impaired shoulder.  Start straight, then try the smaller offset carefully, before stepping up to the big one.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

arkie said:


> Be careful.  The straigght tool should be fine.  The offset forms a moment arm with pretty good leverage on the others.  I think you'll want something to absorb that torque besides an already impaired shoulder.  Start straight, then try the smaller offset carefully, before stepping up to the big one.



That's pretty much what I'd planned, I've snapped a few I made out of drill rod, but this stainless isn't going to snap or bend much, I may make a double goose neck in the 1-1/2 bend, that way I can keep a pretty wide stance on the tool rest.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 24, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I'd been considering a broached arm, but since the tools are on square stock, I'm not sure how much torque will be transmitted, that's why I want to get some handles on them in the morning, I hate broaching, I've got a pretty whacked out shoulder, and going through Physical Torture now trying to keep away from scalpels, mostly all I'll be doing is stuff like Christmas tree ornaments and I think I can get by with out the arm, I guess I'll know by tomorrow night LOL



Ken,
I don't know what a broached arm is.. (I'm not big on all the technical terms in this hobby), but with the round ends on the tools, they look like they might fit in my Don Pencil hollowing tool handle... It has a 90 deg offset handle that is offset again and them has a piece that fits under the elbow to steady the tool end...the tool locks into the handle with a set screw.... The handle comes with 5 different sized adapters that are also held by set screws.. 
That might work better for you and your shoulder than a straight handle that you have to man handle to control the torque.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

Chuck, That does look like a good way to go, Broaching is like driving a square cutting tool into a round hole, using an arbor press with a ratcheting handle, in other words a pain in the shoulder, I could have my son in law do it on a EDM/wire burner but I'd be happier suffering the pain my self LOL. I saw something where the handle had a support bar running parallel to the tool bar coming off of a pistol type grip the support bar laid on the tool rest also.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw a demo last month by a turner that makes his own tools....really fantastic work and tools. He insisted the the cutting edge should be inline with the shaft or the torque would be dangerous. Here's his site.  http://www.trentbosch.com/  He has some good pricing and great workhsops. I've put his stuff on my Christrmas/Birthday list


----------



## Kalai (Feb 25, 2010)

I have taken 2 personal classes from David Ellsworth and he is the creator of hollow turning, look him up, his hollowing tools are the best and I have tried them all but not yours 
They all have pros and cons but I find David's to be the better ones, let me know if you have any questions on hollowing, aloha.

Chris


----------



## JimB (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr Vic said:


> Saw a demo last month by a turner that makes his own tools....really fantastic work and tools. He insisted the the cutting edge should be inline with the shaft or the torque would be dangerous. Here's his site. http://www.trentbosch.com/ He has some good pricing and great workhsops. I've put his stuff on my Christrmas/Birthday list


 
When I attended a demo by a rep from Sorby he demonstrated the Swan Neck tools. He said the same thing about the cutting edge needing to be lined up with the shaft otherwise the tool will roll and will be dangerous and nearly impossible to control. These tools also have a flat surface that sits on the tool rest.


----------



## patharris (Mar 1, 2010)

Ken, keep playing with delsign and new tools because without guys like you there would have been no Sorby, Ellsworth, Bosch, Thompsom, etc.  I used my new PenPro shaft and cutter tonight and really enjoyed using it, I really love it.
  Pat


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2010)

Ken ... Nice designs as always. Have you considered a device like the support that comes with the Sorby Texturing tool? I believe that is the one it comes on! I evidentilly do not use mine enought to remember. It just may add a hugh cost to your design though.


----------

